# Pm rockin' it out



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

With Yo Yo Ma no less..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOt2Qp0H9G8


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You would think that after all the flack he has taken over the years about "having no personality", his handlers/advisers would have counseled him NOT to do a "Ringo song".:smilie_flagge17:

At least he didn't attempt a Joe Cocker rendition. I should think we would have had to close our borders and withdraw from NATO, the UN, and the OECD, just out of embarrassment had he done that.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Rock on Steevo! :rockon2:


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*well*

it didn't suck.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Lego Man has a personality. Quaint. He an Bob Rae (good keys player) should form a band. Who would be the Walrus?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

wow! PTM's post disappeared in front of my eyes as i refreshed the page! 
i suppose it might be better then if i don't comment on it. :wave:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> wow! PTM's post disappeared in front of my eyes as i refreshed the page!
> i suppose it might be better then if i don't comment on it. :wave:


This thread is almost guaranteed to be closed. Thin ice.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Sure would be a nice piano to play...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Sure would be a nice piano to play...


Yup, it won't be junk.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> At least he didn't attempt a Joe Cocker rendition.


Actually--that would have been very cool.

I'd like to see that...


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

He sounded fine to me, good for him....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm still reeling from Bill Clinton's sax-in-sunglasses performance on Arsenio Hall in 1992, or whenever it was. http://www.arseniohall.com/sounds/arseniohall_clinton-plays-sax_300k.wmv


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, don't care for his politics, but it's good to see another side to the guy. 

I saw an interview once where he talked about hockey and he turned into a real human being then too.

And besides it's a whole lot better than this:

http://www.twentyfourbit.com/post/191266465/listen-bob-dylan-christmas-album-samples

N


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I'm still reeling from Bill Clinton's sax-in-sunglasses performance on Arsenio Hall in 1992, or whenever it was. http://www.arseniohall.com/sounds/arseniohall_clinton-plays-sax_300k.wmv


Yeah but Clinton was _cool_. Harper in no way emanates Cool! I had a friend who met Clinton and he said the guy really had an aura about him. He also met Gore and said he was like a wet noodle.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

neogardguitar said:


> http://www.twentyfourbit.com/post/191266465/listen-bob-dylan-christmas-album-samples
> 
> N


Not BEFORE Halloween.... kqoct


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*I think the thread should be deleted.*

How can you have a thread about Harper and NOT have it go political?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I'll give the dude his props for just getting out there in front of a stage full of trained, professional musicians and kickin' it out like he belongs.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Nice job, he actually has a decent voice and is on key.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> How can you have a thread about Harper and NOT have it go political?


By not derailing the thread and taking it there!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

fretboard said:


> I'll give the dude his props for just getting out there in front of a stage full of trained, professional musicians and kickin' it out like he belongs.


Although stage fright and self-confidence is a funny thing. I'll bet you he was more nervous walking onto that stage than he is stepping out in front of a scrum or the House of Commons or the G20 or UN, or even hopping off a helicopter in Kandahar. I can walk out in front of a class of 500 and deliver an impromptu lecture without blinking, but if you had me telling a couple of jokes that I knew well, in a comedy club after most people had gone home and there was maybe 20 people left, I'd be shaking in my boots....and I'm a guy who knows how to tell a joke.
So, I'll put money down that as walked onto the stage, he's thinking "oh geez, Stevie, don't screw up...whatever you do, do NOT screw up!" kkjq


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Although stage fright and self-confidence is a funny thing. I'll bet you he was more nervous walking onto that stage than he is stepping out in front of a scrum or the House of Commons or the G20 or UN, or even hopping off a helicopter in Kandahar. I can walk out in front of a class of 500 and deliver an impromptu lecture without blinking, but if you had me telling a couple of jokes that I knew well, in a comedy club after most people had gone home and there was maybe 20 people left, I'd be shaking in my boots....and I'm a guy who knows how to tell a joke.
> So, I'll put money down that as walked onto the stage, he's thinking "oh geez, Stevie, don't screw up...whatever you do, do NOT screw up!" kkjq



I'm not a fan of his, but you nailed it. He looked like he was in the "hot seat". He kept it together, and did a fine, albeit Kareoke-esque rendition, of a Beatles classic. I'll take this over John Ashcroft's "Let The Mighty Eagle Soar" anyday!! Watch at your own risk.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW2cPr0fQ7Y

Shawn :smile:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Loved it. Good to see these guys show their human side once in a while. Thought he did a great job.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

keto said:


> Nice job, he actually has a decent voice and is on key.



...i agree. my dad knows him and says he's a bit shy.

-dh


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

So is there enough Members of the house to form a rockin' ... House band... ? :smilie_flagge17:

hmm... The Members.... yikes .... 

excuse me... sanding wood all day can make you squirrelly


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Stevie & The Caucus sounds like a great band.

Put John Baird on the drums, Pete McKay on Bass...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

This summer I keep hearing of some good bluegrass jams with the Good Brothers and the Del Maestro family. Who are immediate family to Dean Del Maestro Peterborough MP. I am thinking that he must play too.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I thought he was great!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------

